# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Hawaii's Volcanoes

## HolRockers

Join me for a driving tour of Hawaii Volcanoes National Park on the Big Island of Hawaii. 

We'll drive along Crater Rim Drive to the Visitor Center, Steam
Vents, Jaggar Museum, Halemaʻumaʻu Crater Overlook and then down Crater
Rim Drive to view where the lava flow of Kilauea is currently flowing
into the ocean

----------

